# ideas on how to make a fold down work table



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

I would do something along the lines of a drop leaf table design. Attach the top to the wall, hinged either up or down, and use a leg similar to this, attached to the wall, that folds up against the wall when not in use. Could either do it square like this, or a triangle so it doesn't rest on the floor.


----------



## kimber (Aug 24, 2009)

*very nice!*

thank you for that idea...did you make that cabinet? it looks great!

I have looked at other wall mounted table designs and have read that people have used piano hinges.
While I was waiting for someone to reply here, I also looked at the option of using heavy duty folding shelf brackets which seem to run pretty darn expensive but since I got the table for $10 , I should just zip it and be greatful. Also, even though the brackets say it holds hundreds of pounds per bracket, Im still not sure I would be comfortable putting that much weight on the wall studs without using legs. 

anyways, thanks so much for your help and taking the time to post the pictures ... I am a little iffy about making table legs but I just bought a circular saw and cant wait to try it.:thumbup:


----------

